# Girl wearing extravagant Hat



## Ernest Scribbler

A digital Portrait I did a while ago.


----------



## chanda95

I really like this. The use of colors and subject matter is fantastic.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Chanda,

Thanks very much for your appreciation! I could do with adding a bit of shading to give it more depth. I did this a while ago and I am now a bit more adept with the brushes in the "DrawPlus X5" program


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

You've hit the nail on the head there "No Mess". When I'm doing my pencil Portraits I'm constantly washing my hands so as to not muck up the picture. It is also a constant vigil keeping my eye on my cats, they are quite inquisitive and like jumping up on the table - it wouldn't take much for one of them to write off a drawing!


----------

